
Psychedelic drug psilocybin tamps down brain's ego center - headalgorithm
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/06/200605121512.htm
======
headalgorithm
Link to paper:
[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S105381192...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1053811920304663)

